# Slipping Alien Seatpost in TCR



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

I have an '05 TCR comp with an alien seatpost and after about a two or three hour ride on the trainer it could slip up to a centimeter. There is no grease on the seatpost of in the seat tube.

I've tried roughing up the seat tube with some sand paper, does anyone have any ideas or had similar problems?
.nathan.


----------

